# Church HDR & Church Group !



## Pirate Neilsouth (Dec 22, 2010)

Now running a HDR-Churches group on DA, you are more than welcome to upload yours!  #HDR-churches on deviantART  Anyway, some of mine


----------



## Pirate Neilsouth (Dec 22, 2010)




----------



## clbowie (Dec 22, 2010)

Beautiful!  I've been wanting to shoot the old churches in my area .... you've helped spark that interest once again!


----------



## Amocholes (Dec 22, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## Bynx (Dec 22, 2010)

Very nice indeed. But you could have taken a couple more underexposed shots further to better capture the windows which in a couple of shots are blown. Going further underexposed for the windows will not darken the whole image just the lighter areas which need it.


----------



## Pirate Neilsouth (Dec 22, 2010)

Bynx said:


> Very nice indeed. But you could have taken a couple more underexposed shots further to better capture the windows which in a couple of shots are blown. Going further underexposed for the windows will not darken the whole image just the lighter areas which need it.



Agreed!, these were taken earlier in the year so i've learnt alot since then.

Thanks for the feedback and thanks everyone else :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## changoleon (Dec 26, 2010)

churches in hdr specialy old ones always look great


----------



## Syco (Dec 31, 2010)

The quality of the photos on that site just takes my breath away.  Thanks for sharing it.


----------

